# Is paytm safe for buying headphones?



## chandhu (Sep 23, 2015)

I have seen complaints in forums about the fraudulent behavior of paytm over the orders.

Is it safe to buy headphones from paytm??


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2015)

chandhu said:


> I have seen complaints in forums about the fraudulent behavior of paytm over the orders.
> 
> Is it safe to buy headphones from paytm??



no, i got one duplicate headphone. I issued a refund they said they will pick up but after that no reply. they dont even have a customer support number. everything is through mail.


----------



## chandhu (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmm.. so it is safe to avoid it seems...
there are many complaints over the internet about paytm


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 24, 2015)

They do have a Customer Care number. Check their site.
My experience with them in case of returns and refunds has been quite good. I never faced any problems with PayTM. And yeah, some sellers do sell duplicate products. Check for warranty details. If its manufacturer warranty, then its probably genuine. Seller warranted items might be fake.


----------



## chandhu (Sep 25, 2015)

Dont want to take risk!!
bought piston 3 from official site.. excited to get my hands on them..


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 25, 2015)

chandhu said:


> Dont want to take risk!!
> bought piston 3 from official site.. excited to get my hands on them..



You've made the right thing. 
It is always safe to buy from official site even though sometimes it will cost more.

*Do give a review when you got it


----------



## chandhu (Sep 25, 2015)

Sure!
One fellow headfier mentioned that these have sound quality that can be comapared with higher priced ones and he compared with the sound quality of shure se215.
There is lot of hype for this over the internet.
Everybody is like  except minuscule constrast.
So I pulled the plug and wanted see for myself.
Hoping that it doesn't give competition to my hifiman he400


----------

